# Free Online Photography Training



## Admin US West (Feb 7, 2011)

Just a reminder that Creative Live provides free online training sessions with all kiinds of photography and video training.

This week, for example, there is a one day quick start in depth course covering the T2i, including a review of differences in the T3i. You can watch the courses online live for free, or purchase download rights. The Canon 60D will be covered on 2/24. Those with N____ won't be left out, there are courses for them as well.

This is about the only place where you can get free professional level training on almost any aspect of photography. The courses I've watched were well worth the price of the download.

They make their money by selling downloads of past training. I have bought downloads for my personal use, it helps them keep supplying the training.

http://creativelive.com/


----------

